# brp turnbuckles and alloy rear hubs



## 18_python (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello, I have a set of brp tunbuckles for my mini t. They work great, but as you know require some modification to be used on stock parts. Anyway all was well untill i broke my rear hub on the mini t.. So I'm thinking I can replace them with new stock hubs, or upgrade to alloy.. I much rather upgrade to alloy rear hubs. The problem is the larger ball ends used with the brp turnbuckles. I just dont know how I can install the larger ball ends into the new alloy part..... Any segestions would be greatly apriciated... thnak you _Duane


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You have to tap out the alloy hubs with a 4-40 tap. Go with the alloy no more broken hubs  But as You make one part stronger the next weakest link will break.


----------



## 18_python (Oct 16, 2005)

Where is the best lace to find a 4-40 tap??


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Try your lhs, they should have dubro's tap and drill set in 4/40.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Also any hardware store will have them.


----------



## 18_python (Oct 16, 2005)

I finnaly found a 4-40 tap. I went to four local places, all of them were out. It was crazzy they had every size under the sun, except the one I needed. 
Somehow the clouds cleared, and osh recived a few yesterday with their order. I bought the tap, and wreanch. It works great, couldn't belive how easy it was..... Thanks guys.. _Duane


----------

